# help with Picking the Perfect puppy.



## gery shepi (Aug 10, 2015)

hello,
how can you know what puppy is the best among the others? i mean that he is active and with good temperament and not shy and etc?
if they are similar at their behavior and acting all the same.
what about a puppy that barks at you or some that afraid?
cause a lot of times you see a puppy in the corner that is sleeping but what if before that he ran a lot and than just crashed?
how can you be sure that you choose the perfect puppy for you?
i would like to get some advices on how to get the right puppy and also if you can recommend a the best books about the german shepherd it will be also very helpful.
thank you very much.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

_Momma always said 'Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get'._. Forrest Gump

Your breeder will know the puppies, they will help you with your choice. Good luck


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Deb is correct,the breeder will help.Also if you take the puppies you are interested in, one at a time away from the rest to a quiet spot for some one on one time,it may help with the final decision.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

The breeder picked our pup for us based on what we wrote on a questionnaire that was required to fill out before getting an appointment to see the the current litter. 

We wanted a family companion, We have 5 grandchildren who spend lots of time with us, so temperament and health were our priority. 

The breeder picked Finn for us and he's very nice. Great temperament, Great with kids and is tolerant of people and other dogs. 
He's pretty laid back after a 3 mile walk and 2-3, 40 minute bouts of 2 ball fetch throughout the day : ) Lucky, I work from home. 
And he goes to training once a week. 
It's very important to know going into it that GSD pups are very high spirited. *Even if you pick the calmest, most laid back pup* in the litter, that puppy will have TONS of energy and will require lots of exercise and training-training-training. 
Good luck with your search.

The book I like is, The Art of raising a Puppy.
By: The Monks of New Skeet.
I followed their potty training schedule exactly and Finn was trained in about 2 weeks (but still had little accidents).
And I also followed their instructions for crate training.


----------



## gery shepi (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks for the info, can you reccomend more good books? well i don't trust the breeders, sorry... i live in a place where all the breeders want is money so i can't really trust their opinion on which one to take cause they can see that if there is a less "successful" puppy that won't be sold easly they can give it to anybody that needs opinion, that's their goal, so how can i know which one is best for me just by looking at them and see them act and play?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

visit the litter multiple times. have a trainer accompany you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

gery shepi said:


> thanks for the info, can you reccomend more good books? well i don't trust the breeders, sorry... i live in a place where all the breeders want is money so i can't really trust their opinion on which one to take cause they can see that if there is a less "successful" puppy that won't be sold easly they can give it to anybody that needs opinion, that's their goal, so how can i know which one is best for me just by looking at them and see them act and play?


sorry, that lack of trust is a huge red flag that you should pass on the entire litter.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe if you put where you are from, someone will be able to recommend a reputable breeder.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Why on earth would you be buying a dog from someone you don't trust? If you can't trust the breeder to pick a puppy that would best match your wants/needs, why would you trust them to produce a healthy, stable dog??


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Why on earth would you be buying a dog from someone you don't trust? If you can't trust the breeder to pick a puppy that would best match your wants/needs, why would you trust them to produce a healthy, stable dog??


 Funny thing, humans are the only animal on the Planet that lack this - *DENIAL*

Animals rely on their instincts to survive - if they sense something is wrong it usually is and they take action.

Fight or flight, don't walk away.....run.

And, puppy's are a Crap Shoot, even the Best Breeder cannot foresee the future.

If you feel something is wrong then listen to yourself!


Do some REAL research and find a good breeder.


Kim


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

gery shepi said:


> thanks for the info, can you reccomend more good books? well i don't trust the breeders, sorry... i live in a place where all the breeders want is money so i can't really trust their opinion on which one to take cause they can see that if there is a less "successful" puppy that won't be sold easly they can give it to anybody that needs opinion, that's their goal, so how can i know which one is best for me just by looking at them and see them act and play?


 Find another breeder.

I live in Canada, the pup I buy will most likely come from the US. I need to be able to trust the breeder, so I have tirelessly searched and narrowed down to 2-3 that will be able to get me the pup I need.
For me, it has to be all about the breeder. Anyone looking to make money with no regard for where the pups end up is an automatic no-go.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Find another breeder.
> 
> I live in Canada, the pup I buy will most likely come from the US. I need to be able to trust the breeder, so I have tirelessly searched and narrowed down to 2-3 that will be able to get me the pup I need.
> For me, it has to be all about the breeder. Anyone looking to make money with no regard for where the pups end up is an automatic no-go.


Depending on what you want, Show line/Working line there are many good Breeders here in Canada. Save yourself some money and do some research.


Kim


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My adult daughter let our puppy (5 yrs old now) pick us. She sat with the puppies at the breeder for a while and took the one that interacted with her the most. I'm so glad she picked us, she was a handful for a while, but now she's the best dog.

You probably want to see the parents too.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pirates Lair said:


> Depending on what you want, Show line/Working line there are many good Breeders here in Canada. Save yourself some money and do some research.
> 
> 
> Kim


I have done all kinds of research, thanks. I have some pretty specific criteria and the WL breeders in Canada don't cut it. There are a couple I may have considered and may still. But I will get what I want.
Feel free to PM me if you would like to discuss it further.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> I have done all kinds of research, thanks. I have some pretty specific criteria and the WL breeders in Canada don't cut it. There are a couple I may have considered and may still. But I will get what I want.
> Feel free to PM me if you would like to discuss it further.



I sent you a PM with my e-mail address

Kim


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

this person is likely in a country that does not regard animals in the same way that we do in the US or Canada, etc.... reputable breeders don't exist everywhere and importing is not possible for everyone. read the signs. sure we don't have an exact location but it's clear that they aren't in an area as fortunate as many of us.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

gery shepi said:


> thanks for the info, *can you reccomend more good books?* well i don't trust the breeders, sorry... i live in a place where all the breeders want is money so i can't really trust their opinion on which one to take cause they can see that if there is a less "successful" puppy that won't be sold easly they can give it to anybody that needs opinion, that's their goal, so how can i know which one is best for me just by looking at them and see them act and play?


Sure. The other book I like is also written by the Monks of New Skeet.
It's called, How to be your Dog's Best Friend. I bought that one after I adopted my GSD, Jake in 2001.
These monks raise GSDs in NY. You can buy both books used on Amazon for really cheap.

gery. You and I have something in common. Neither of us knows how to pick out a puppy. I was lucky, Finn's breeder picked him out for me.
That's not going to happen for you because you can't trust the breeders where you live. Now I understand why you're asking for advice from the forum. 
Fodder gave you this advice: visit the litter multiple times. have a trainer accompany you.
I think if you're determined to buy a pup from a breeder that you can't trust then you really really want a pup and you have no other option.
So. the best you can do is follow Fodder's advice. 
One more thing,
Be sure the Whole litter appears healthy. Lots of energy and playing with one another. 
My brother-in-law bought a boxer from a backyard breeder. I saw the pups one week and they were an active lot.
The next week we visited them again and some looked sluggish and one was asleep in the corner But his pup was still active and playful.
Long story short, his puppy died of pneumonia two weeks after he brought him home. 
When I think back, we should have realized those pups were not healthy.
I hope all goes well for you.
Good luck and take care.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Fodder said:


> this person is likely in a country that does not regard animals in the same way that we do in the US or Canada, etc.... reputable breeders don't exist everywhere and importing is not possible for everyone. read the signs. sure we don't have an exact location but it's clear that they aren't in an area as fortunate as many of us.


The poster* is in Canada!*

So am I

Carefully read the post before commenting.

Kim

ps; No, be do not all live in Igloo's or play hockey


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pirates Lair said:


> The poster* is in Canada!*
> 
> So am I
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^right!?! lol
I've got my glasses on and everything.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup, I am one of the Few Canadians that does not live in an Igloo or play Hockey


Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think someone's slap shot is a little off, eh.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pirates Lair said:


> Yup, I am one of the Few Canadians that does not live in an Igloo or play Hockey
> 
> 
> Kim


Well, I think the problem is the op's igloo is in an un-stated zip code. You didn't read carefully before posting.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Pirates Lair said:


> The poster* is in Canada!*
> 
> So am I
> 
> ...


Pirates Lair. Can you direct me to where the poster says he's from Canada?

I can't find it.
Maybe I've been too busy reading between the lines.

I think I need glasses.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> Well, I think the problem is the op's igloo is in an un-stated zip code. You didn't read carefully before posting.


Sorry eh, Canada has postal codes, not zip codes.

And I'll let the OP inform you of where She not..... He, ...is in Canada .....if they choose to do so eh!


Kim


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Allow me an "addendum" if the OP is being honest they are in Canada.



Kim


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

gery shepi said:


> hello,
> how can you know what puppy is the best among the others? i mean that he is active and with good temperament and not shy and etc?
> if they are similar at their behavior and acting all the same.
> what about a puppy that barks at you or some that afraid?
> ...


I'm sorry ma'am, somehow I read this along with your other 4 posts on the forum and didn't realize you were a woman, let alone in Canada. There are a lot of threads here from people looking for puppies and the different criteria they have used to decide. In fact, Sabis mom, another lady in Canada has posted on your thread and mentioned she's looking for some specifics. Good luck.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, this is bugging me. The OP has only posted 5 times on this forum. Three times in another thread, and twice in this one. None of those posts mention Canada AT ALL.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, hey, Steve, looks like we posted at the same time, LOL. This Canada thing was driving me crazy.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> I'm sorry ma'am, somehow I read this along with your other 4 posts on the forum and didn't realize you were a woman, let alone in Canada. There are a lot of threads here from people looking for puppies and the different criteria they have used to decide. In fact, Sabis mom, another lady in Canada has posted on your thread and mentioned she's looking for some specifics. Good luck.


LOL, nice try Steve...LOL

I'm crying now, are you happy! LOL LOL

You know I am a man, not a woman, I guess you don't understand PM's, let me speak slowly for you.

*A PM is a private message*, not to be shared with others. I sent a PM and received a PM and an e-mail from the lady.

If they are being honest they live in Canada, but....this is an Internet Forum and anyone can be who they want to be right? 

I'm guessing your an American....

You realize of course that you forgot the First Rule of Engagement...you moved to fast, you showed me what your all about.

You must be the "big dog" on this forum hu? 

It's okay Stevie, you can have it....carry on. LOL

Kim


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Sabis mom said:


> Find another breeder.
> 
> I live in Canada, the pup I buy will most likely come from the US. I need to be able to trust the breeder, so I have tirelessly searched and narrowed down to 2-3 that will be able to get me the pup I need.
> For me, it has to be all about the breeder. Anyone looking to make money with no regard for where the pups end up is an automatic no-go.



This is whom I was talking about.

Kim


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^you don't have to "read carefully" to discover that Sabis MOM is a "she" and from Canada... she very clearly states that, however this isn't her thread therefore everyone else is referring to the original poster. that's typically how things work.

"carefully read the post before commenting"
"nice try...."

how's the saying go... for every finger you point there are three more pointing back at you.

take it easy!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pirates Lair said:


> This is whom I was talking about.
> 
> Kim


Yeah, but Fodder very clearly, was not.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

*Chip*- now you know why I keep a low profile on this Forum, they walk among us.

You know how to reach me if you have any questions that I may be able to help you with.

For you Experts, is this a Show Line or a Working line? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_aBLcPanJI

Does it matter? Yes I know.....your dogs can do this too, even better I'll bet!!

LOL, I'll bet there is a "Master Trainer" out there that can alpha roll K9 Zeke hu? I would not try it myself.

Take Care Folks, stay Safe and Fun with your dog, because it is Always about the Dog!

*Not You or Me or Ego's....Just the Dog*

*Steve, *no hard feeling on my part


Adios folks, I'll check in once in a while to see how your Fur Babies are doing.

Kim


Picture below is me (not a girl, and my Buddy K9 Zeke, a friends dog)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> ^you don't have to "read carefully" to discover that Sabis MOM is a "she" and from Canada... she very clearly states that, however this isn't her thread therefore everyone else is referring to the original poster. that's typically how things work.
> 
> "carefully read the post before commenting"
> "nice try...."
> ...


 I am a she. Do I need to change that? 

The way the op writes and phrases I would guess male, and English is not his first language, probably not French either by the grammar, so doubtful Canadian


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Good grief, that was confusing. And for the record, I have German Shepherd Dogs, not fur babies.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Please explain exactly how were we able to know the OP was from Canada...and, its a BIG place..if Pirate got the info in a PM??, and he never explained how he knew either! The thread went sideways....


----------



## gery shepi (Aug 10, 2015)

well there are not a lot of breeders where i live. i live in israel. 
well the first thing to do is to make sure that the pups live with good conditions.
isn't there any "rules" to pick a puppy? i mean there must be some test you can try to see which puppy is best for you. 
and of course i won't buy a puppy when i see that all the other puppies are not in good condicion. there aren't so much breeders i can pick to buy from so i really need help here cause i really want a german shepherd. i'm looking for working line GS. any behavrios that puppies show that i need to worry about in GS WORKING LINE? like a puppy that is over submissive or over dominant and things like that? it will be really helpful if i'll get some opinions on how to test those things. i know you can't choose and be sure 100% that you chose the right one, but it's better than nothing.
thank you very much.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people swear by this stuff gery:
Volhard Dog Training and Nutrition: Behavior and Training: Behavior


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pirates Lair said:


> For you Experts, is this a Show Line or a Working line?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_aBLcPanJI
> 
> ...


Hmm well I'm not an expert but I want to play! The dogs performance of course is spectacular! And under that much distraction, to know who to target ... wow!

In this country...we have "some" LE K9's jumping over their backyard fences and attacking the neighbors 6-year-old daughter!! And others biting kids, reporters, other officers etc etc.

A girl was attacked by a Wildwood police officer&apos;s K-9 dog in a Fruitland Park neighborhood, deputies said. - Orlando Sentinel

Pretty sure "that dog/handler" combo would not do so well in the above exercise??

So going further... my dogs of choice are Molossers, American Bandogge (look them up folks) ABD or an (American line ) Boxer. I would luv to make an IPO dog out of either of those! Could one of those guys do that at a high level??

Maybe, if one has the time money and patience to find the right dog and mostly wanted to make a point! But I don't believe that's how Pro's operate??

So long way of saying that simply be "default" that has to be WL Dog! How did I do???  


Note: for me...The GSD thing just kinda happened (but I am impressed by them! )


----------



## gery shepi (Aug 10, 2015)

thank you all very much, all the info will be really helpful.
Findlay i'm sorry i can't respond to your message, i don't have enough posts to be able to. thank you too really, 
much appreciated.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gery shepi said:


> thank you all very much, all the info will be really helpful.
> Findlay i'm sorry i can't respond to your message, i don't have enough posts to be able to. thank you too really,
> much appreciated.


How many post do you need??


----------



## gery shepi (Aug 10, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> How many post do you need??


15 if i'm not wrong.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

gery shepi said:


> 15 if i'm not wrong.


No worries gery. That book was so helpful for me cuz Finn was my 1st pup. Although it did not prepare me for everything. 
Like, Right now I'm trying to write this on my iPhone but he bit the corner of the screen and writing anything takes me sooo long. 
Yup. He is my 1st...and last Gsd puppy. Lol!!!
Keep us posted in re to your new pup. S/he will be perfect. 
Looking forward to seeing pics. 

Pls. Disregard typos
Pss. He also nicked my laptop off the table and the screen smashed to smitherines. 
Good luck and take care. 
Hope it won't be long till u have 15 posts.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Pirates Lair said:


> And I'll let the OP inform you of where She not..... He, ...is in Canada .....if they choose to do so eh!
> 
> Kim


Kim, OP means "original poster", and so here you are arguing that the person who started this thread asking about picking out a puppy is a woman from Canada, which is not true. He or she is in Israel.



Steve Strom said:


> I'm sorry ma'am, somehow I read this along with your other 4 posts on the forum and didn't realize you were a woman, let alone in Canada. There are a lot of threads here from people looking for puppies and the different criteria they have used to decide. In fact, Sabis mom, another lady in Canada has posted on your thread and mentioned she's looking for some specifics. Good luck.


And this post of Steve's quoted a previous post by the OP, which means he was addressing him or her, not you.

It seems you just don't have a good understanding of how internet forums work, which is fine, we were all new at some point. But when people try to point out your confusion, you get really snarky with your replies, which is not necessary.

But thank you for sharing that you are in fact a man living in Canada, as your signature of "Kim" is one of those names that could confuse people who only know you through text on a screen. Your sex and location are duly noted.

Your discussion about working line breeders in Canada is with another poster, not the OP.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmmm....if the craziness has subsided??? Back to the topic at hand. 

If the OP has to pick the puppy themselves a vet check is going to be mandatory! You don't want to get stuck with a puppy that is "sick" out the gate! Ideally you could arrange to have him bring the puppy to the vet of your choice?? Hopefully, that is a viable option?? 

This is instead of you taking the puppy home and going to the vet the next day. I have first-hand, experience with that and it did not work out well! Taking them home first?? You'd be surprised at how quickly you get attached! 


I have always had my pick of the litter with all the dogs I bought. And I always seem to end up getting Dominate male dogs?? But I tend to have an affinity for Dominate males so no problem here. 

The only female dog I have had was, my Struddell and she was my second choice! I wanted a male and specifically, I wanted the puppy standing on top of his buddies barking his head off!

But all the males were spoken for, so that meant a girl?? Fine then!! I did not choose Struddell she picked me! I went to look closer to see the all the puppies and Struddell walked up sat in my lap and stayed there?? Her mom came up to me and sat by me. 

Struddell looked like a clone of mom, mom loved being pet and I think Struddell was asleep in my arms?? I thought well this one is a real bundle of energy (not) but screw it, I want a Boxer and I want one now!

It worked out great! It turned out that Struddell actually was a "Balanced dog" (the type of dogs the clueless "expect" to find in a Dog Park) and we had a great life together! Don't know if that helps but it has worked out for me! Guess I'm saying sometimes you don't chose the dog sometimes the dog chooses you!


----------

